# Sex and the City fans....



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

I just finished watching all the seasons. The series is finished now, but god, WHY BIG?? WHY?? I was obsessed with Aidan hehe, he was the perfect guy! 
So, all you SATC fans out there, who did you prefer (not that it matters anymore, but heck for the fun of it!)

Aidan or Big?


----------



## n_c (May 30, 2007)

Aidan all the way!!! Im watching season 6 part 1.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

I know what you mean, that break-up CHANGED MY LIFE!!! haha


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 30, 2007)

Big!!!


----------



## n_c (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I know what you mean, that break-up CHANGED MY LIFE!!! haha_

 
lol...I was devastated he was the PERFECT guy.


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2007)

Aidan.  He was so perfect.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 30, 2007)

Aidan! Just don't trust Big....


----------



## TIERAsta (May 30, 2007)

i THINK _aidan_ was the better guy, but i KNOW _big_ was the better match for our favorite sex columnist _carrie_.


----------



## PeachyKeen (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_i THINK aidan was the better guy, but i KNOW big was the better match for our favorite sex columnist carrie._

 
I totally agree. I think we have all had our fair share of Aiden's and Big's


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 30, 2007)

I hated Carrie so I thought she and Big were perfect for each other haha


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 30, 2007)

Big!! 
Opposites attract XD I think I'm the most satisfied with who Samantha, and Charlotte ended up with though.


----------



## flowerhead (May 30, 2007)

I found both really irritating!


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 30, 2007)

My vote is David Duchovney's bit character. He was my favorite of all of Carrie's men, but he probably would've looked like an asshole too eventually.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2007)

i LOVED the ending i thought it was so romantic because she was in such a mess on the floor and he walked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and obviously they had to get back together they'd been to-ing and fro-ing for years to years.

i have to say i really did hate the russian though he creeped me out


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I hated the series finale. I thought it was just so cliche. The whole series was about them being single and in the end they all settle down. It kind of illustrated the point that women can only be happy with a man in their life. Boo to that. And the fact that she settled with the one loser who's treated her like crap all those years, just added insult to injury. 

And Big is just a big asshole. She should have stuck with Aidan. Altho Carrie's character annoyed me the most.


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I hated the series finale. I thought it was just so cliche. The whole series was about them being single and in the end they all settle down. It kind of illustrated the point that women can only be happy with a man in their life. Boo to that. And the fact that she settled with the one loser who's treated her like crap all those years, just added insult to injury. 

And Big is just a big asshole. She should have stuck with Aidan. Altho Carrie's character annoyed me the most._

 
Lol, TOTALLY!!!! And I see this happen in real life all the time too....I just don't get why such a lot of succesful, beautiful, intelligent women seem most attracted to the men who treat them like sh*t, a lot of my friends are like this, too, and I sincerely despair... it's almost like, nice, sweet, kind (not to mention HAWT), gentle guys (like Carrie's Aidan) get passed over cos they're not "interesting" enough....

Aidan was HOTNESS and SWEETNESS incarnate, she's an idiot for getting rid of him, but if she don't want him, I'll happily take him on, lol!

Though I've also got a BIG BIG CRUSH on Steve, Miranda's (eventual) husband, and I cheered when she finally realised that he was the one that's right for her. 

And Smith (Samantha's fella) wouldn't get thrown out of bed for eating cookies, either.

tee hee!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Though I've also got a BIG BIG CRUSH on Steve, Miranda's (eventual) husband, and I cheered when she finally realised that he was the one that's right for her._

 

That is my favorite episode!!!

Oh vote me in for BIG!!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Lol, TOTALLY!!!! And I see this happen in real life all the time too....I just don't get why such a lot of succesful, beautiful, intelligent women seem most attracted to the men who treat them like sh*t, a lot of my friends are like this, too, and I sincerely despair... it's almost like, nice, sweet, kind (not to mention HAWT), gentle guys (like Carrie's Aidan) get passed over cos they're not "interesting" enough....

Aidan was HOTNESS and SWEETNESS incarnate, she's an idiot for getting rid of him, but if she don't want him, I'll happily take him on, lol!

Though I've also got a BIG BIG CRUSH on Steve, Miranda's (eventual) husband, and I cheered when she finally realised that he was the one that's right for her. 

And Smith (Samantha's fella) wouldn't get thrown out of bed for eating cookies, either.

tee hee!_

 
I kind of bet that in the movie, she and Big will be having problems again. Yawn.


----------



## Urbana (Jun 1, 2007)

Big


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jun 2, 2007)

Aidan!!!! He was the perfect guy, but I knew she would always go back to being with Big.


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Aidan!


----------



## triccc (Jun 2, 2007)

i liked aidan, but there was something about big. ugh.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_My vote is David Duchovney's bit character. He was my favorite of all of Carrie's men, but he probably would've looked like an asshole too eventually._

 
What was the reason he got himself in a mental institution?


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in the minority, but I hated Aidan with a passion- thought he was a wussy little crybaby who needed to get over his jealousy issues. I liked Big, but I like my men assholish. Although my husband is the sweetest man alive, so I don't know how I ended up with him!


----------



## june19th (Jun 2, 2007)

Omg I totally know what you're saying - I LOVED Aiden so much, he was so handsome, charming, everyting! I was kinda mad at Carrie for a while for that one.. ha.

BUT Carrie and Big make more sense, so I was happy with the ending too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're making a movie - I wonder what will come of Carrie & Big on that one!


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

STEVE!!!!

Oh wait.... thats my choice  
Okay for Carrie I definately think Big is better for her, although I woulda chosen Aiden. I mean she could have had kids and all, but she didnt really want that... now did she...

I hadn't heard about a movie being made! Whens that suppose to come out?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 13, 2007)

SATC dvd boxed sets are onl 20 bucks at target!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn, I wish we had a Target in Canada. The box sets here are 230$!!!


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW

Just download em all and put em on disc


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2007)

i love both aidan n big, bt big n carrie suit each better more than aidan n carrie, i love sara jessica parker!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalest* 

 
_WOW

Just download em all and put em on disc_

 
I have been trying for ages, but I can't find them on Limewire. I've also searched Google, but alot of the episodes on download websites have expired.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh! you heard that they finally are gonna put together the movie. Big was the last one to sign on but it is now a work in progress. this is my ultimate favorite show ever. i cry just thinking about it...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I have been trying for ages, but I can't find them on Limewire. I've also searched Google, but alot of the episodes on download websites have expired._

 

alluc.org


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh so swish* 

 
_Oh my gosh! you heard that they finally are gonna put together the movie. Big was the last one to sign on but it is now a work in progress. this is my ultimate favorite show ever. i cry just thinking about it..._

 
I know, I can't wait to see what ideas they're going to throw in. It's great that the feud between Kim Cattral and Sarah Jessica Parker has been resolved. It was a bit surprising, considering they have such great chemistry on screen.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_alluc.org_

 
 Thanks for the link! It's not working for me though, I'm typing "Sex and the City" in the Search box, but I'm not getting results.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Thanks for the link! It's not working for me though, I'm typing "Sex and the City" in the Search box, but I'm not getting results._

 
http://www12.alluc.org/alluc/tv-show...ory_uid=162  9


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

It's working! Thank you so much! It's like Christmas allover again


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2007)

I downloaded most of the seasons from torrent sites, like mininova.org


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 17, 2007)

I have all the seasons on DVD &I watch them all the time. Even got the boyfriend into it, although I don't think he's seen the full series yet. Its funny because when we first got together he was like "YOu will NEVER get me to watch that crap!" &now sometimes he goes "Lets throw on Sex & the City!" ahahah. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to see what they are going to do with the movie!

And to be honest, I knew Carrie would end up with Big &I'm glad she did. It just makes sense. And its quite realistic - women always fall hardest for the men who treat them the worst. Why is that?


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_I have all the seasons on DVD &I watch them all the time. Even got the boyfriend into it, although I don't think he's seen the full series yet. Its funny because when we first got together he was like "YOu will NEVER get me to watch that crap!" &now sometimes he goes "Lets throw on Sex & the City!" ahahah. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to see what they are going to do with the movie!

And to be honest, I knew Carrie would end up with Big &I'm glad she did. It just makes sense. And its quite realistic - women always fall hardest for the men who treat them the worst. Why is that?_

 
It has something to do with being unattainable, and that whole mysterious aura that comes with it.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

I always loved Aidan but if it wasn't going to be Aidan it needed to be Big. Especially since the options were Big versus the Russian. But Aidan was definitely _the_ guy! He was just too insecure about their relationship and he pushed her when she really needed some time. I love but hate watching those particular episodes - they make me cry _every_ time!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 18, 2007)

I love SATC.  It is one of my all time favourite shows.  I liked Aiden but I knew Carrie would always be with Big.  Aiden was HOT though.  I can't wait for the movie.  It is going to be wicked.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 19, 2007)

i have all of satc on my creative zen at the moment, i watch it when i'm in the gym - keeps my mind off the treadmill!


----------

